# الالوميتال موضوع شامل من واقع الممارسه



## medoo5 (14 مايو 2010)

نبدأ اليوم موضوع يخص النوافذ (الابواب - والشبابيك) الالوميتال 
وفيها ما يخص استفساركم من واقع خبرتنا وتخصصنا فى هذا المجال
ونبدأ بمشيئه الله​ 


​ 

الابواب والشبابيك الالومنيوم
تعتمد الابواب والشبابيك الالومنيوم على ثلاث انظمه ( الجرار - المفصلى - القلاب) ويجد مزيج بين هذا الانظمه​ 

الجرار ويطلق عليه بدول الخليج السحاب 
وهى مكونه من درفتين تنزلق إحداهما خلف الأخرى عند فتحها
ويتكون من عددد 2ضلفه واحده فى الامام والاخرى فىالخلف 
وهذا النوع من النوافذ لاتستهلك مساحه فى الغرفه 
ولكن تسطيع ان تستخدم نصف مساحه الشباك فقط
ويوجد 4ضلفه و6ضلف وكمان 3 ولكن ليس بكل القطعات
وهنا امثله بالصور للاشبابيك السحاب​ 



شباك جرار 2ضلفه


​


----------



## medoo5 (14 مايو 2010)

الموضوع متواصل


----------



## medoo5 (16 مايو 2010)

ونبدأ الان بالنظام الثانى وهو النظام المفصلى 
ويتكون اما من واحد ضلفه او اثين اوفى بعض الاحيان ثلاثه

*النوافذ المفصلية و هي عبارة عن درفة واحدة و هي تشبه الأبواب في فتحها و هي أفضل **من وجهة نظري الشخصية و لكن عيبها أنها تأخذ حيزا من الغرفه عند فتحها*
*وهذه بعض النماذج للشبابيك المفصلى*​ 



شباك مفصلى 1ضلفه + جزء ثابت بالدوران​ 




شباك مفصلى 2ضلفه + جزء ثابت بالدوران


​


----------

